# Women have a right to grope



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.

The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot 

I am only tipsy because post my two Martini's someone also give me two Negroni's.

The Negroni:

30ml of Tanqueray No. Ten, 30ml of Sweet Vermouth, 30ml of Campari and 1 Dash of Angostura Orange Bitters, shaken not stirred and garnished with an orange twist.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 13, 2017)

I want to be groped by a sexy lady!


----------



## gipper (Dec 13, 2017)

I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I want to be groped by a sexy lady!



Excellent that is what I want to hear!


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 13, 2017)

We men will simply grope back.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> We men will simply grope back.



That's how it starts.

It's all good fun until somebody loses an eye.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 13, 2017)

gipper said:


> I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.



One time this chick I worked with got me drunk and had sex with me while I was blacked out. I woke up the next day and was like, "Oh my God! I think I was raped. WOOHOO! I was raped!"


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


>




That is the kinkiest damn drinking straw I ever did see.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.
> ...



Actually you walked in on a Skull and Bones initiation.


----------



## miketx (Dec 13, 2017)

Hmmm.... a cock and a tail party?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.
> ...


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 13, 2017)

Like USPS, I always accept package checks if asked, or not

-Geaux


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> 
> The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot
> 
> ...



Just sayin...that looks like a man's foot.... yeesh


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

gipper said:


> I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.



^^^^ Even some Homos like women groping them, I know this because once my Masseur who is GORGEOUS but a shocking Homo he take me to a Gay Bar and WTF most of those Homos were GORGEOUS and I was very polite I said to several "you are very sexy, can I feel your buttocks?" and they said "yes" so I did and they liked it. I think a number of those Homos are not 100% Homo I think some of them like the boobies but they don't publicly say they like the boobies.

Women have a right to grope and men never get offended even Homos like getting their buttocks groped by women.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



It does? Oh well I just think it's a good picture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.
> ...



^^^^ Mega Slut


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2017)

I wanted to be used as a sex toy by a hot teacher when I was 17, like we keep hearing about today.

But all my teachers were either skanks or fags, so that didn't work out.


----------



## miketx (Dec 13, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



I dunno, how many men wear shoes like that? Matthew maybe....


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 13, 2017)

JGalt said:


> I wanted to be used as a sex toy by a hot teacher when I was 17, like we keep hearing about today.
> 
> But all my teachers were either skanks or fags, so that didn't work out.



I was used as a sex toy by a teacher once. Not sure whatever happened to Mr. Hastert.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



This is better...


----------



## miketx (Dec 13, 2017)

JGalt said:


> I wanted to be used as a sex toy by a hot teacher when I was 17, like we keep hearing about today.
> 
> But all my teachers were either skanks or fags, so that didn't work out.


This kid came home from school and had a note saying he had been suspended from school because he was caught having sex with his English teacher. His mom was furious and told him the get up in his room and wait until his father got home! Dad got home, read the note and went up to confront his son. He told the kid not to worry too much about it and that his mom would get over it. Then dad told him to wait a few weeks until it all blows over and he would take him down and buy him the new bike he had been wanting.  The kid says in two weeks? Yeah the dad says, is that ok? Kid says yeah, that's about how long I figure it'll take my ass to stop being sore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

JGalt said:


> I wanted to be used as a sex toy by a hot teacher when I was 17, like we keep hearing about today.
> 
> But all my teachers were either skanks or fags, so that didn't work out.



All my teachers were Nuns.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> 
> The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot
> 
> ...



Yeah you wimmins think you can take your liberties with us innocent boyz as if we're some kind of meat market but mark my words --- the day will come when one of us (it won't be me I guarantee) objects, and then all you'll have is...

wait for it...


"The Gropes of Wrath".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Stop hijacking my thread


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Stop hijacking my thread



Well...just sayin...it don't take much when there is women body parts in the mix.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Stop hijacking my thread
> ...



Were you recently groped?


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to be used as a sex toy by a hot teacher when I was 17, like we keep hearing about today.
> ...



Ouch! That's not how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I certainly have been...women do it more than men.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 13, 2017)

Social situations sure. But it could be trouble if you're a boss and you grab an office boy's goodies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Social situations sure. But it could be trouble if you're a boss and you grab an office boy's goodies.



Well..if she is old and ugly and he is gay you have a point. Otherwise, he's gonna like it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



This is what I mean women or most women are natural gropers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Social situations sure. But it could be trouble if you're a boss and you grab an office boy's goodies.



Yes never combine working and groping.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 13, 2017)

An attractive woman can cup my balls any time she wants.  I won't scream harassment, I swear.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 13, 2017)

This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.

Greg


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This is what I mean women or most women are natural gropers.



Especially after two martinis


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Social situations sure. But it could be trouble if you're a boss and you grab an office boy's goodies.
> ...




Oosie you must realize that if you ever run for office in future this thread will come up.  And your male vote will go up 20%.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 13, 2017)

gipper said:


> I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.


Just as long as they're attractive enough... The going rule... But you have to be able to see the reaction... Also has to be some kind of preparation... LOL


----------



## bodecea (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> 
> The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot
> 
> ...


I encourage men to report women who cannot keep their hands to themselves like adults too.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> 
> The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot
> 
> ...



I make it a point to never drink anything I can't pronounce and spell after two drinks.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> 
> Greg



Ah good.  Mike Pence checks in.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> 
> Greg



Well if this upsets you, just try thinking the groper is a man and you will be alright.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



"Gin"?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> 
> Greg



It's okay Greg, I go to Confession on Tuesday and Friday


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> 
> Greg


Especially for the Religion and Ethics Forum!


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...


So you want us to run into uncontrollable trouble? Those drunken sluts will say it was the other way round and we go to jail! Is it that what you want?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> ...



My thread isn't supposed to be offensive to people, that's why I posted it in The Lounge.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> ...


You guys need to stop crying. It´s not the hardcore believer´s  forum.


----------



## miketx (Dec 13, 2017)

TEA MARTOONIES.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Well, like Pogo said...this guy obviously is a bit prunish.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



You can count on that. If you don't brag about that, what can you brag about?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



Well if men enjoy being groped why would they report it? They wouldn't.

Of course Bode you being a Carpet Muncher just hate to think of Heterosexuals having a bit of harmless fun. If it was a big Butch Lesbo groping someone you'd like it.


----------



## miketx (Dec 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> ...


Clearly even someone as nazigrammarfied as you are can see the guy's name is Greg.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Social situations sure. But it could be trouble if you're a boss and you grab an office boy's goodies.



I never understood. What kind of a faggot would squeal on some woman for groping him?


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Pogo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> ...



Thank you.

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Did you see my Robbie Williams vid on the topic? Maybe I should post it here. Makes the point very well.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a rather naughty thread.Pass.
> ...



Crikey; I only go once a month. lol. No worries, but that groping thing. A "right" or "what the heck"? 

Greg


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Now that's mean, Lucy!


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Sure, but Greg is the Samoian word for "religious nut who is holding his nose, and biding his time until he takes over the rest of this presidential term".
True story.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No; please do. Much of his humour fell flat with me but he did deal with some interesting issues like fanatical feminists. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 13, 2017)

JGalt said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Social situations sure. But it could be trouble if you're a boss and you grab an office boy's goodies.
> ...




Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What this illustrates is this idiotic Sexual Harrassment thing is going to far. Even five years ago men could pat a woman on the buttocks and nothing was thought about it, most women were not offended and did not see it that the man wanted to have sex with her and/or rape her, it was considered harmless fun and/or a compliment.

And as my OP says there is no difference between a man doing that to a woman and a woman doing that to a man. Was that bartender offended? No he told me it was nice.

Now because of Radical Militant Feminism people are having their LIVES ruined all because ugly hairy arm pitted men haters have it in not ONLY for Heterosexual men but also Heterosexual women. The Radical Militant Feminists in this are being joined by the Prudish, not the best combination.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



He's just a Drama Queen.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Ooooh. Him got twiggered.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 13, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



He wanted to be groped. Women are evil.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2017)

I double dog dare any female to grope me...I'll even pay..


----------



## Mindful (Dec 13, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I double dog dare any female to grope me...I'll even pay..



I'll pat your back for you.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I double dog dare any female to grope me...I'll even pay..
> ...


More than I have had in decades...Thanks..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy probably leaves marks when she gropes, being so  alpha and all...


----------



## Mindful (Dec 13, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy probably leaves marks when she gropes, being so  alpha and all...



You have to bear in mind, there has to be gropable material.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy probably leaves marks when she gropes, being so  alpha and all...
> ...


I have plenty, it's in a box...


----------



## Toro (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> 
> The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot
> 
> ...



Pfft!

Shitty alcohol. 

And I thought you weren't low class!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy probably leaves marks when she gropes, being so  alpha and all...



I never leave marks....unless I'm using one of my collection of riding crops most tipped with Moroccan leather


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



I drank that out of politeness, I am a polite girl.


----------



## Votto (Dec 13, 2017)

gipper said:


> I think you will find most men won’t stop a woman from groping them.



I know I know is that I'm sick and tired of it.

Ladies, I'm more than just a piece of meat ya know

Why can't they just cuddle and talk to me?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



I remember one time about six years ago a man say to me that he wouldn't mind sniffing my underwear and I say well darling if I was wearing any you could 

I'm a good girl now though, I would never make such a comment


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I want to be groped by a sexy lady!


The op is a 400 pounder.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Would you feel the same if Angela Merkel groped you? How about Adolf Hitler? Mo Islam? Prince Charles? Hannibal Lecter? Toro? Ellen? A homeless person? An Alabaman?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 13, 2017)

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



All that is out of context. There has to be a setting, an ambience, an attraction.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

Ravi said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be groped by a sexy lady!
> ...



No that's you and that's why during that latest Hurricane the fire men had to manually lift you out of your house to safety:











This is Ravi's version of getting laid:






This is Ravi's latest picture she put on Craiglist, responses so far 0:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 13, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Ravi is always out of context.

We also have to remind her this is The Lounge.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


ok. I thought all groping was equal from the post I quoted. It's not groping if it's consensual touching.


----------



## miketx (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


One time at a bar I was getting likkered up and I told this sweet young thing that I sure would like to get in her pants. She just looked at me and said, no thanks there's one asshole in there already!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2017)

Ravi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Unless it leaves finger marks.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Would you believe I had my feet kissed by some nutjob, while I was minding my own business, lying on a bench reading a book in a public park, one hot summer's day. He wanted to clean my flip flops.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 13, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You want the scars to prove it?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> 
> The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot
> 
> ...


Uh oh....we are in trouble


----------



## Coyote (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> 
> The bartender he obviously is an Alpha Male and not a Beta Cuck Faggot
> 
> ...


The problem with Alpha Males is they have yet to contend with the Alpha Bitch and anyone with a pack of dogs knows that bitches rule....


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



Tell me about it; we have six daughters.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...



Alpha males? Shouldn't they be a GENTLEMAN to be an alpha? You seem to be mixing up Alphas and oafs.



> *In Conclusion*
> Being a muscular bulldozer with a killer instinct doesn’t magically transform you into an alpha male. There are other alpha male traits that are way more important than your physical strength. A true alpha male fights without his fists, speaks the truth and has the courage to lead other people.
> 
> While you have the emotional strength of a rock and the determination of a professional athlete, you still respect the people around you. As an alpha man you live by certain values and you try to be a supportive companion whenever and wherever you can. While you have the selflessness to help others, you also have the courage to admit and to face your own fears.



10 Surprising Alpha Male Traits You Haven't Thought of

Sorta what the author reckons. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



*Another spineless boy*


lmao.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 25, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have just returned from a Cocktail Party and I'm tipsy and frisky the bartender had gorgeous buttocks so I groped him, why not women have a right to grope men if men can grope women then women should be able to grope men, he enjoyed it because he told me so I am not going to get hit with a sexual harrassment thing.
> ...


??

Only if you want them to stop.  How is that in anyone's interest?


----------

